# Moving cat stereo



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Sep 30, 2010)

Move your head and he is follow you. (anaglyph glasses red/cyan nec.)


----------



## Braunshweiger (Nov 5, 2010)

I know him, his name is Patch


----------

